# Taking a break (too much to do!)



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think im going to take a break for a bit. I have lots of stuff to sort out in my life and on top of that a whole load of coursework deadlines and exams.Wish me luck.Spliff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((Spliff))))))) Keeping ya close in thought as you head into the final stretch of your school challenges this week. You will do great!!!!! You are so smart and I know you will be able to do your best.So all the best and know we are all pulling for you.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its not just school work i need to get my head round!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((Spliff)))) lol We could ALL say that! We are all working on stuff with ourselves. And trying to get our 'heads around' new things and that is good. We are all learning constantly. Hang in there and take it 1 thing at a time. Keeping ya close.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, before i retire for the week, or however long-I just have to do my happy dance!







I finished another essay and its only 1.30am! Woo Hoo! Despite some phone related interruptions by a certain individual that shall remain nameless!







Yes MIKE that means you. Please don't scare me like that again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, glad your taking a break and focusing on your school work and life, for now. I think this is good and remember were here. Also not to add more pressure to you but a lot of us here have helped you out and expect nothing less then you become the PM of the UK. So hit the books girl.


----------

